# just ordered more FOs



## Milla (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm trying to buy FOs that everyone will love.  I bought florals for me and now I tried to get some different ones.  I ended up buying on ebay because couldn't get everything I wanted from one place.  I bought:

Dreamsicle
Kumquat
Icy Pineapple and Cotton
Sea Glass
Lemongrass Sage
Sweetgrass
Fresh and Clean

I'm not sure which supplier they're from, so I guess I'll cross my fingers when I CP with them.  She orders from a couple places and based on some of the names I might know where.

anyway, has anyone used any of these?

Thanks!


----------



## LJA (Jun 16, 2009)

I do a Dreamsicle from WSP....it's nice.  Look at all the soap-fun you'll be having with those!


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 16, 2009)

Lemongrass Sage is a great unisex scent. It's very mellow...


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 17, 2009)

..


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh my , you are going to have some wonderfully scented soap ..Don't forget we love looking at soap pictures. :wink: 

Kitn


----------



## Milla (Jun 17, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> Ohh what does the sea glass smell like ??
> 
> - names always suck me in, that why I should never go to the horse races!



I'm sure somebody gets paid good money to come up with names!  It definitely sucked me in.  

I think this is from WSP
"Blend of marine, citrus, woods and ozone."

I have no idea what that would smell like.  Sounds like a sea in the woods near an orange grove!


----------



## honor435 (Jun 27, 2009)

i love brambleberrys kumquat, just got one from peak, we'll see if its as good.  I love lemongrass, tell me how the lemongrass sage is.


----------



## Milla (Jun 27, 2009)

Just got my FOs the other day and they all smell great.  They don't seem pretty strong, but the seller said to use 1 oz ppo and that makes sense.  I'm trying the kumquat on Sunday.  It's just a basic citrus orange smell and that's exactly what I wanted.  

The lemongrass sage just smells like a sweet lemon drop lemon to me.  Not sure if I smell the sage.  I'll see when I soap with it.

I think the icy pineapple and cotton and the sweetgrass are my favorite right now.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 27, 2009)

lemongrass sage is a very herbaly scent in general, very unisex.


----------



## Milla (Jun 30, 2009)

So far I'm really happy with my FOs.  Sweetgrass, Kumquat, and icy pineapple and cotton all CP'd like a charm.  

I'm waiting on some soap color before I try the rest.  Oh and I'm assuming that my dreamsicle will turn my soap brown so I need to get a stabilizer or something like that before I use that.  I want to do an orange and white swirl.


----------



## LJA (Jun 30, 2009)

Milla said:
			
		

> So far I'm really happy with my FOs.  Sweetgrass, Kumquat, and icy pineapple and cotton all CP'd like a charm.
> 
> I'm waiting on some soap color before I try the rest.  Oh and I'm assuming that my dreamsicle will turn my soap brown so I need to get a stabilizer or something like that before I use that.  I want to do an orange and white swirl.



Bittercreek North has one that works, but don't make the mistake I did.  Whatever amount you use of it, make it part of your total liquid amount.  Mine was a squishy failure. Good luck!


----------



## Milla (Jun 30, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> Milla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the tip!!


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 1, 2009)

..


----------



## Milla (Jul 2, 2009)

Used Fresh and Clean today and not my favorite!  Mine kind of reminds me of a toilet bowl fragrance and I don't know where it's from.  

I had a feeling I wouldn't like it so I used my lard recipe that I've used before.  Added the FO and within 30 seconds it was solidifying.  Mixed some blue in half of it to try my new Kolourscope blue.  Glopped that and the base into my mold and put it in the oven.  It will be a failure since there were chunks in there.  

I hate the scent so much that it will go in the garbage.  Luckily I can at least test my blue color.  So far so good.

ETA:  I guess it turned out.  Kind of like clouds.


----------

